# Law Enforcement Training



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

Training Opportunity for all Law Enforcement Officials


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe I'll attend and learn about MS-13! I see that one of our detectives will be one of the instructors. I don't know him but hopefully he'll do a good job.


----------

